# TCR Advanced 1 Price (2011)



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

I am being quoted $3,500 for a 2011. Seems very high. What are your thoughts?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## icy (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine was $3100 Canadian dollars, msrp was $3599.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

If you shop around here in Australia you should be able to pick one up fr about $3000au. RRP in Aust is $3499


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

especially now the 2012 models are about to hit the stores!!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Have you thought about a 2012 model??


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I got my 2010 last Fall and they discounted about 20%.


----------

